# Corian router table



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

I have been wanting to make a corian router table for a long time, so this weekend, I took the plunge.
All in all, it went as I expected, except for the radius on the corners. I used the wrong size bit. duh!
I am still working on the bit trays.


Jack


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks good Jack, nice job 

=========
Just incase you don't know what it is.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corian
===



scrollwolf said:


> I have been wanting to make a corian router table for a long time, so this weekend, I took the plunge.
> All in all, it went as I expected, except for the radius on the corners. I used the wrong size bit. duh!
> I am still working on the bit trays.
> 
> ...


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks bj


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Slick lookin to me Jack. Nice work.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks good to me too, might have to look into the corian whenthe time comes


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

That turned out great, I'd bet you don't have to worry a bit about warpage with that Corian.


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks guys,
I like working with corian, it really machines well and it has good weight. I put 3 coats of wax on it and it is extemely slick.

Jack


----------



## Ken Dolph (Jan 23, 2009)

Jack,

I would not have put the wax on it. With out the wax, it is till slick and I can write on it with a pencil. That way my notes and guides are easy.

Just a thought

Great table.


----------



## Packard (Jan 23, 2010)

Why Corian?

What are the merits/demerits for various surfaces?

Plywood
MDF
Formica
Steel
Aluminum
Corian
(while we are at it) Granite
Tempered Hardboard
Other


----------



## Ken Dolph (Jan 23, 2009)

*Why Corian?*



Packard said:


> Why Corian?
> 
> What are the merits/demerits for various surfaces?
> 
> ...



First,in the spirit of full disclosure, I am biased. I sell Corian for art and industrial uses. My router table has been Corian for 14 years.

Now to your list:

Wood products swell and warp with humidity.

Formica needs a substrate. If that is wood, refer to line 1

Not everyone can work steel and it rusts. Gouges could mar your woodwork. 

Aluminum needs a casting, which most people cannot do and is expensive. Thick aluminum is expensive. thin aluminum needs a substrate, see line 1. It can wear off black marks on your wood work.

Tempered Hardboard needs a substrate (see line 1) or is quite expensive if thick.

Just one man's opinion

Ken


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks Ken, I appreciate the input.

Jack


----------



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

Very nice table! I've got a piece about that size ready to become an RT..I don't think I can build a cabinet that nice though. What kind of adhesive did you use to fix it to the MDF?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

scrollwolf said:


> I have been wanting to make a corian router table for a long time, so this weekend, I took the plunge.
> All in all, it went as I expected, except for the radius on the corners. I used the wrong size bit. duh!
> I am still working on the bit trays.
> 
> ...



Very nice table, Jack.

Did you use the OP 11' square base? ( the design of the table looks familiar)



James


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ken Dolph said:


> First,in the spirit of full disclosure, I am biased. I sell Corian for art and industrial uses. My router table has been Corian for 14 years.
> 
> Now to your list:
> 
> ...


Ok Then, sooooo. You'll be our goto guy to get great discounts when we want to make a Corian top router table? :yes4:


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Soapdish,
I used a waterbased contact adhesive. There is a pic of it in my original post.

Jack


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

James,
Yes it is an OP plate designed for the Craftsman routers.

Jack


----------



## Ken Dolph (Jan 23, 2009)

*Ohhh Noooo Scrollwolf*

I did not notice that you had a MDF substrate. Not a good Idea. Corian expands and contracts a little with temperature. MDF expands and contracts with moisture. You may have created a cupping situation. The Corian required no substrate. 

If the moisture level goes up enough for long enough and your glue is good it could even crack the Corian.

Just trying to be helpful.

And yes I may be able to do a deal if you don't care about the color.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello Jack,

i like your router table! did you build the frame from baltic birch? i cant quite tell what the thickness is from the pics. my eyesight isnt what it use to be.


----------



## woodstover (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome job! Looks great and will last your lifetime I'm sure.


----------

